# Master Corporal Sandra "Sandy" E. Rogers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Corporal*

*Sandra "Sandy" E. Rogers*

Aiken Department of Public Safety, South Carolina

End of Watch: Saturday, January 28, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 49
*Tour:* 27 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 1/28/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:



Master Corporal Sandy Rogers was shot and killed while responding to a call for suspicious activity at Eustis Park just after 7:30 am. When Master Corporal Rogers arrived on scene a struggle ensued and she was shot.

Master Corporal Rogers was transported to Aiken Regional Medical Centers where she succumbed to her wounds.

The subject was linked to another shooting in Richmond County, Georgia, earlier in the day. He was apprehended in Batesville-Leesville several hours later.

Master Corporal Rogers was a 27 year veteran of the Aiken Department of Public Safety and a lifelong resident of Aiken County.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director of Public Safety Charles Barranco
Aiken Department of Public Safety
251 Laurens Street NW
PO Box 1177
Aiken, SC 29802

Phone: (803) 642-7620

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21108-master-corporal-sandra-sandy-e-rogers#ixzz1knySv2la​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Rogers


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

RIP MCpl Rogers


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer.


----------

